# Long time since I shot



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I am 64 and the last time I shot a bow was when I was in my early teens and shooting a fiberglass recurve. My question is since I had a stroke in 02 and I have 95%+ recovered, has anyone else had a problem with holding a compound bow after the draw or actuallly cocking a xbow. I like the look of the new eauipment but don't want to invest in something I might not be able to do. Has anyone else experienced heath issues like this and yet was able to continue hunting with bows.

I know it is probably an obscure question and fitted to personal ability, but just curious.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

TALK TO THE GUYS AT SANTA FE ARCHERY. a crossbow with a manual winch on it will be and easier route for ya.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My dad didn't start bow hunting till he was 60, which was last year. He pulls 45lbs. and has no problems. He shoots a mission compound. He just backed it down until it felt comfortable and then checked it. He also spent about half a day at a archery shop and learned a lot. Shot lots of bows. I think he really benefited from practicing almost everyday and we went to a lot of 3d shoots. He got a buck this year. great shot, didn't run far. 
You need to build up muscle memory. On most compounds your only holding 20% of the draw weight. Pretty easy to hold.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Any of the good bow shops will let you shoot a 40 lb compound and see if you can pull it comfortably. The new bows are so efficient, and have 80 % let off. You can be a killing machine even at that low weight.

I know nothing of crossbows, but anyway you can get in the field....is great.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think any pro shop would help you. But I do suggest you pursue it!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I had open heart surgery in April one year and in october asked my doctor if I could bow hunt. He said he had never been asked that question but give it a try. He said muscle heals in about 8 weeks and bone in about 12 weeks. I backed the poundage off to about 55 lb (was at 62) and never looked back. You will love it. Funny though I could pull my put my fingers together and pull and not hurt. However, I could put my palms together and push and immediately felt sharp pain for a couple of years.


----------

